# Australia WHV - advice



## Cerys86 (May 19, 2014)

Hi all,
Me & the other half are going to Australia on a 1 year WHV in June.

Our plan is to start off in Darwin to stay with friends then buy a camper & travel through the centre, then work our way up the east coast.

We are obviously at the very end of the planning stage now & I was wondering if anyone had any essential tips, things we should take or just general advice on how to make the most out of our trip? 

Any little tips would be VERY appreciated!

Thank you in advance


----------

